# Cheese Volume?



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Would have to buy raw milk to buy raw milk for cheese. Don't mind buying one gal. From what I've seen, there won't be much cheese from one gal. Anyone know of cheese recipes/sites telling how to stretch cheese volume w/1 gal milk? Don't care for goat cheese.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

If you use raw milk the cheese must be aged at least 60 days for it to be considered safe to eat. 

You don't need to buy raw milk, it just has to be unhomogenized, and not ultra pasteurized. 

Typically a cheese aged that long would be a hard cheese. 

Here is what the cheesemaking.com website says about this:

6. How much cheese can I expect to get from one gallon of milk?

 Your yield will be approximately one pound per gallon for the hard cheeses and two pounds per gallon for the soft cheeses. The amount of butterfat in the milk will affect this. Sheepâs milk for example, is 9% butterfat, so the yield is much higher.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Try to buy milk that comes from a Jersey or Guernsey cow. They have higher butterfat than a Holstein.


----------

